# اجهزة التحاليل الطبيه



## eso11 (26 فبراير 2007)

بالله عليكم اريد معلومات عن جهاز 
cobas integra plus 400


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (9 سبتمبر 2011)

https://www.mylabonline.com/products/integra/400plus.php


----------



## mohammed.madani (16 سبتمبر 2011)

thank you


----------

